# Evan Tanner dead at 37



## TheArtofDave (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.limitlessmmablog.com

Any thoughts on this blog? At the end it mentions how Tanner wanted to camp out in the desert with the bare essentials, for a spiritual journey.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow. That's sad.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 9, 2008)

Indeed, it is always sad when an adventurous soul is lost :rei:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2008)

Sad indeed. :asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 9, 2008)

.:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rip


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 9, 2008)

Very sad indeed...


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2008)

Very sad and unexpected.


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 9, 2008)

RIP Evan.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 9, 2008)

that sucks... but i guess he died trying to attain something he thought was important.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 9, 2008)

RIP, way too young to pass away.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 9, 2008)

I remember reading about a year or so ago that he was going through some issues that made it sound a little like he had some mental/emotional problems, but had gotten them sorted out.

It's a shame that someone that young with a lot more to share/give is gone.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Sep 9, 2008)

very very sad indeed. And tragic.  What a way to go.  Wonder if he suffered?


----------



## stickarts (Sep 9, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 9, 2008)

.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 11, 2008)

> Tanner had recently purchased a dirt bike, and on September 3 he rode into the desert-like region north of Brawley, California to go camping.[8] According to Tanner's manager John Hayner, Tanner called that afternoon to say that his bike had run out of gas, and that he would accordingly walk back to civilization.[8] Temperatures that day reached 114 degrees Fahrenheit, and friends became concerned and reported Tanner missing after he failed to contact them.[8] His body was discovered by a Marine helicopter on September 8, and the Imperial County sheriff's office cited heat exposure as a preliminary cause of death.[8] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evan_Tanner


 
Life's always more interesting living on the edge...but the cost and the risk is always very real.  Sad loss.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Sep 11, 2008)

RIP Evan Tanner


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

its sad, but i am not sure about the whole thing, people close to him said it was almost like he wanted to die. only packing borderline enough equipment, one little mistake and he wouldnt make it back. 


r.i.p. evan


----------

